# Hello from Manchester :)



## shell_w (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Just a quick message to say hello! I stumbled upon the forum whilst looking for some information and have found it massively useful.

I'm currently mouseless, although I am on the lookout for some does (for pets I'm afraid - not into showing/breeding - yet!)

I'm based near Manchester, UK by the way.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

:welcome1 
I'm in Sheffield and just had two litters; if you're having trouble finding mice feel free to contact me.


----------



## shell_w (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Sarah 

And thanks Viri - I may do at some point so will bear in mind


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## s6m6blade (May 3, 2011)

Hi there  I'm also in Manchester. I had quite a bit of trouble finding mice in Manc, the only place I could find was Viper and Vine in Prestwich.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

you lot- go onto the NMC website, lots of mousey activity around you, contacts to be made .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy from Minnesota!


----------



## shell_w (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello and thanks all 

Yes I am having a bit of trouble finding some meeces, although I have only tried locally so far...


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

I know this is an older thread but I'm not around much at the moment.

I'd just like to recommend Madhouse Stud (he's on this forum) who is in Manchester... I got four does from him in November and will be getting more in Jan/Feb. He's fantastic, and informative, and his mice are SO friendly and well handled. I have two agoutis for him (sadly I think he is no longer working with agoutis) and two champagne tans, and they are the sweetest, friendliest mice I have ever had. The agoutis are incredibly smart and the cham tans love cuddling with me while I read.

As I said, I myself am looking to buy from him again so, that's a fair example of how good I think he is, I think


----------

